# Ab Roller



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Done these 3 days ago and my abs are still hurting. Managed to do about 3 sets of 12 on these using the ab roller, start on the floor on all your hands and knees. Hold the ab roller in your hands while in this position. Slowly roll the ab roller foreward, stretching your body into a straight position. Go down as far as you can without touching the floor with your body. Pause and pull yourself back to the starting position. Repeat for the desired number of reps. Go slow and do not touch the ground!

you can also use a barbell aswell.  Does anyone rate this as i feel this targets the whole of your abs personally.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

ive tried the ab roller mate... tbh it wasn't really great!... i think sticking to crunches and hanging leg raises are better for working ab's... but there's nothing wrong in mixing it up!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My old PT used to make me do about 500 of these at all different angles...

Feet raised 1inch off the floor...

Feet raised 1 foot off the floor

Feet to the right

Feet to the left

Feet flat on the floor

Legs flat on the floor

I prefer deadlifts for ab work at the mo


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Abs don't need any fancy machine work IMO. Crunches and diet to get low bodyfat = Abs showing.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I rate the ab roller TBH

If performed correctly it can give one a serious burn.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

shorty said:


> ive tried the ab roller mate... tbh it wasn't really great!... i think sticking to crunches and hanging leg raises are better for working ab's... but there's nothing wrong in mixing it up!


Try telling this guy ab rollers don`t work...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

In fact this is a better example at the 1.50 mark


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I did Barbell roll outs after cookie suggested it and they are killer exercise IMO.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> I did Barbell roll outs after cookie suggested it and they are killer exercise IMO.


[email protected] aint they?

managed to get those upto the 200+lb mark whilst wearing a weighted vest :crazy:

Sore for days afterwards..lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've done them before from my feet, instead of knees....they were a killer


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

@ cookie.... as Ollie said he did them on his knee's, which i have also tried, and felt crunches worked better... never seen them done from a standing position before.. gonna give it a try.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

shorty said:


> @ cookie.... as Ollie said he did them on his knee's, which i have also tried, and felt crunches worked better... never seen them done from a standing position before.. gonna give it a try.


I always do them on my knees but at full stretch I hold for a few seconds before *pulling* myself back up with my abs..

That and I use a weighted vest for added resistance...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I always do them on my knees but at full stretch I hold for a few seconds before *pulling* myself back up with my abs..
> 
> That and I use a weighted vest for added resistance...


Same as i did them.

Except without the weighted rest, i have a natural one of those reggers:reggers:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Same as i did them.
> 
> Except without the weighted rest, i have a natural one of those reggers:reggers:


lol.... When's it due bully??


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

shorty said:


> lol.... When's it due bully??


Im like an elephant mate, im having a very long pregnancy


----------

